# Triton (TRA001) Router Troubles



## 1Montanasky1 (Mar 24, 2013)

For the past couple of years I have tried to use a Triton TRA001 in my router table. The main reason I bought the Triton was because of the good table use review on it. Suposidly, it was said to have one of the best through-table adjusting mechinisms on the market. After 2 major break-downs, I have come to the conclussion that the Triton TRA001 (3 1/4 hp) as sold is too heavy for use in a router table. The through-table raising & lowering mechinism works for a couple of months, then because most of the up & down ratching gears are made of plastic they either strip or just shear off. This has happened to me twice and required new parts from Triton both times. I believe this happens because the ratching gears are not stout enough to raise, lower and hold the weight of the machine. I finally modified the gear system & it works now by reaching under the table and turning the ratching handle to raise or lower the bit. It seems to work fine now, but as a result of my fix, I lost the use of the through-table winder. Was wondering if anyone else had experienced this problem. And yes, I had removed the plunge spring.

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, did you contact Triton for a new metal worm gear? They are available at no charge. Click here to get the phone number: Avail Distribution - Available Products


----------



## 1Montanasky1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, Triton replaced my parts without question. The gears that I had trouble with was'nt the worm gear. They were the internal gears in the handle.

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your troubles Mike.

In many years of Triton use I have not heard of that before, here or on any other forum.


----------



## ronshep (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Mike. I have had this router fitted to my router table for two or three years with no trouble. Forgive me for asking but did you remove the spring from the sliding mechanism?

Ron.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Triton routers, but many popular US brands have lifting springs in them that can be removed when being used upside down in router tables. If the springs in the Triton can be removed it would greatly reduce the strain on the gears.

Charley


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Ron, this thread is 3 years old, and the OP only has 2 posts on the forum. I'd go out on a limb here and guess that N/aMike wont see your response. The spring is easy to remove, and should be when table mounting a Triton router.


----------



## ronshep (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes I realise that. But I was thinking if anyone else was to search and find this, because they were having the same problem, then hopefully my comment would be helpful.


----------

